# Meerforellenfänge November 2007



## Borstenwurm (6. November 2007)

Moin Moin !

Hier ist der Novemberthread!

Mal sehen, was der November an Fisch bringt!!!

Gruß Borstenwurm


----------



## Norgeguide (6. November 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2007*

Hallo Freunde,
bin zurück aus Nyborg/ Fünen. Habe nur morgens auf Mefo`s gefischt direkt in Knutshovet an der Autobahnbücke in einem alten Hafen. 2 Portionnsdorsche und 5 Meerforellen. Größten mit 43 und 42 cm . Die anderen waren halt noch unter 40cm und deshalb nicht so genau gemessen. Fotos habe ich leider keine habe aber mal eins rangehängt von einer 82 die ich vor drei Jahren in der Gegend gefangen habe. Das Foto hängt übrigens immer noch bei Torben Hansen in Tryggelev im Angelladen.
Es waren sehr viele Angler unterwegs hatten aber alle nicht so den Erfolg wie ich, wobei ich bemerkenn muß das die anderen Angler immer Abends unterwegs waren und ich morgens, vieleicht lag es ja daran.
Gruß 
Norgeguide


----------



## Meerforellenfan (8. November 2007)

Die letzten Tage war das ja alles nicht prickelnd mit den Mefos aber heute wollten sie sich mal zeigen und am schönsten machen sie sich doch am Strand oder ?







gefangen auf 18 gr. Falk Wobber gegen 10 Uhr in Dahme bei W/S 7-8 :q


----------



## horny (8. November 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2007*

*Nach 10 Jahren, endlich Ü 75*


Es war Mittwoch der 31.10. und ich konnte die Abfahrt Richtung Ostsee kaum abwarten, auf die Uhr geschaut und es war 17:00 Uhr. „ Feierabend „. Ab ins Auto und auf die Bahn Richtung Flensburg. Nach ca. 4 Std. und 430 km auf der Autobahn konnte ich um 21:00 Uhr die Innenförde sehen. So, jetzt schnell die Unterkunft beziehen und das Gerät für den nächsten Morgen vorbereiten. Küstenfan war schon vor Ort. Noch schnell über die Angelstelle diskutiert, die am nächsten morgen beangelt werden sollte und ab in den Korb.

*Der nächste Morgen*


05:00 Uhr, der Wecker schlug Alarm. Raus aus dem Bett, eine Tasse Kaffee und ab ins Auto.
Wir hatten uns Nordgartholz als ersten Angelpunkt ausgesucht, was sich im Nachhinein als goldrichtig heraus stellen sollte. Von 06:00 bis 08:00 angelten Küstenfan und ich ca. 100 m auseinander und es tat sich nichts, kein Fisch zu sehen. Ich entschloss mich einige Meter Richtung Westspitze vorzuarbeiten. Küstenfan arbeitete sich Richtung Ostspitze. Es vergingen wieder einige Minuten als Küstenfan mich lauthals zu sich rief. Als ich bei ihm ankam, traute ich meinen Augen nicht. Die Aspire bog sich als würde ein Stein an der anderen Seite hängen *( siehe Bild 3 )*. Küstenfan merkte sofort dass dies ein etwas größeres Exemplar sein müsste. Nach ca. 10 Minuten präsentierte sich eine Schönheit vor uns *( siehe Bild 1 ).* Das Ergebnis: Eine ca. 80 cm Meerforelle mit etwa 10 Pfund.:vik: Da es ein typischer Herbstfisch war und Küstenfan den Einzelhaken einfach aus dem Maul entfernen konnte, ohne den Fisch zu verletzten, konnte diese Schönheit wieder in die Ostsee entlassen werden *( siehe Bild 2 )*. Ein Traumfisch, der hoffentlich im Sommer nächstes Jahr, blank, den Weg zu meinem Köder wiederfindet. Ich gratulierte Küstenfan zu diesem seltenen Fang, da ich letztes Jahr auch eine Ü75 gefangen hatte und diesen glücklichen Moment kannte.#6

Die nächsten 2 Tage fischten wir mit viel Euphorie und der Hoffnung auf weite Fische.
Aber es sollte nicht sein. Ob Fliege oder Blech, keine Forelle wollte mehr unsere Köder.
So reisten wir am Sonntag ab.

Alles in Allem aber ein sehr schönes Wochenende mit einem super Fisch und super Wetter.
*Ostsee wir kommen wieder.#h*


----------



## Watfischer84 (8. November 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2007*

Jau sauber. Wat n brocken. Petri zum super Fisch #6


----------



## Borstenwurm (8. November 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2007*

Nicht schlecht, der Fisch!

Nächstes Ziel: Ü80 !

Werde die nächsten Tage wohl nicht an die Küste fahren, wegen dem aufkommenden Sturm!

www.windfinder.de

www.dmi.dk 

Gruß Borstenwurm


----------



## uli.str (8. November 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2007*

Hallo Marcus!
Sehr schöner Bericht|supergri
Liebe Grüße auch an Markus und ein DICKES Petri von mir!

Hoffe wir treffen uns mal wieder an der Küste!
TL Uli


----------



## horny (8. November 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2007*

Hallo Uli,

kann nur sagen ein Traumwochende, mit einem Traumfisch für Markus. Sind mit Sicherheit in nächster Zeit nochmal bei dir in der Nähe.
Grüße leite ich natürlich weiter.

Gruß
Marcus#h


----------



## Malte (10. November 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2007*

Ich war heute zwischen 14.00h und 17.00h an der Ostseite von Holnis, 
aber außer einem Nachläufer, der kurz vor der Rutenspitze abgedreht ist und zwei gierigen Seesternen war nix zu machen.

Unterwegs waren da noch 4 andere Angler,
2 von ihnen hatten zwei Fische zwischen 45 und 60, allerdings braune #d
die andern beiden hatten auch nix.

Naja mal sehen was der Tag morgen bringt


----------



## C..pHunter (17. November 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2007*

Moin moin...

War heute mit zwei Freunden in der Lübecker Bucht unterwegs. Nach ner halben Stunde konnte ich ne knappe blanke 50er als mein bezeichnen. Ca. ne Stunde später war dann mein kollege dran, der sich ne blanke 60er sichern konnte. Zur Dämmerung hin hatten wir dann jeder noch ein paar Dorsche die aber nicht der Rede wert waren. Köder waren Möre Silda und Gno.

War also ein super Tag....

Gruß Dennis


----------



## grenzi (17. November 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2007*

Moin,

ich war heute von 14.30 - 17.00 in Sierksdorf mit Sbiro + Fliege und Blinker unterwegs. Leider nix |gr: 2 andere Angler waren auch noch da, hab aber auch keine Fische bei denen gesehen.

@C..pHunter: wo wart ihr denn, evtl. Brodten?


----------



## Heyck (19. November 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2007*

Habe gestern eine schöne 3,5 Kilo MeFo gehabt in Hohenfelde leider eine braune! 
Und einen Nachläufer der kurz vor mir das weite gesucht hat!! Schöner Tag!!!

MfG Martin


----------



## HD4ever (19. November 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2007*

*hier* auch von mir was gaaaanz dickes 
Drill : unendlich lange erscheinende Sekunden 
bis auf nen blauen 50g Pilker


----------



## Blechbüchsentaucher85 (19. November 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2007*



HD4ever schrieb:


> *hier* auch von mir was gaaaanz dickes
> Drill : unendlich lange erscheinende Sekunden
> bis auf nen blauen 50g Pilker


 

ERSCHLAGEN ZÄHLT NET |znaika:


----------



## FischFan (20. November 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2007*

Lebender KöFi ist verboten !! 
 Verscherz Dir das man nicht mit ihrer Mutter


----------



## Bellyboater (20. November 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2007*



FischFan schrieb:


> Lebender KöFi ist verboten !!
> Verscherz Dir das man nicht ihrer Mutter


 
Die hat er doch schon im Frühjahr gefangen.


----------



## Haeck (22. November 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2007*

...bin heute morgen zur persönlichen saisoneröffnung i.d. kieler förde unterwegs gewesen. 
beim anblick der ruhigen und vor allem sehr klaren see, war mir augenblicklich klar wie der hase heute laufen würde.
es war trotzdem schön wieder einmal an der küste zu sein...

mfg 

haeck


----------



## Haeck (22. November 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2007*

...laut Wettervorhersage soll für dieses WE u. die kommende Woche der Wind stetig aus S - W wehen...#6#6#6
...das riecht doch förmlich schon nach Forelle...

Mfg

Haeck


----------



## Flala - Flifi (25. November 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2007*

Moin!

Gestern Haben wir zu viert einen netten Angeltag an der Ostsee verbracht. Hier die technischen Daten

*Wer:* Aragorn_ger, Mefo-Micha, Henning und  ich
*Wann:* Samstag, 24.11.2007
*Wo:* Heiligenhafen/Strandhusen (vormittags), Marienleuchte (nachmittags bis zappenduster)
*Wie:* Spinn- und Fliegenfischen mit den verschiedensten Fliegen, Blinkern, Wobblern
*Wind:* Nordwest über West auf Südwest drehend, morgens mäßig, abensd kräftig auffrischend
*Wetter:* Heiter bis wolkig, 3-8°C
*Wasser:* Temperatur lt. BSH 6°C, Strandhusen leicht bis mäßig angetrübt, gut bewegt; Marienleucht klar, gekräuselt mit teilweise höheren Dünungswellen
*Was gefangen:* Henning hatte eine braune Mitte 40 auf silbernen Möresilda, ich eine blanke Mitte 30 auf Polarmagnus, also C+R, beide Fische gleich morgens in Strandhusen, ansonsten kein weiterer Kontakt

Trotz des schmalen Ergebnisses ein schöner Angeltag. Leider auf der Rückfahrt mit einer einstündigen Zwangspause auf der Raststätte Trave (A1) wegen defektem Anlasser#q...

Gruß und stramme Leinen!

Martin


----------



## Haeck (25. November 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2007*

...es hat momentan den Anschein als würden sich überwiegend kleine Forellen, mit Ausnahmen, an den Küsten herum treiben...

Ich war am vergangenen Freitag an der Küste unterwegs: 


Wann: Freitag, 23. Nov. 
Wo: Kieler Förde 
Wie: Spinnfischen 
Köder: Blinker, Wobbler
Wind: Anfangs West später auf Süd drehend, mäßig bis schwach
Wetter: Heiter bis wolkig, 8°C
Wasser: 8° C innerhalb 5 m klar, bewegt. 

Fisch: 3 Meerforellen, darunter einmal 40er, 1x 45er, 1x 43

Mfg

Haeck


----------



## Fischbox (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2007*

Nochmal ein Nachtrag vom letzten Freitag in der Lübecker Bucht:


Ich war eigentlich im ablandigen Uferbereich auf Dorsche aus, was mir mit der Gesamtausbeute von 8 Fischen auch sehr gut gelungen ist. Bis auf einen 43er und einen richtig guten 68er waren alle Fische zwischen 51 und 54 cm lang. Schöne feiste Leos#6.
Einen richtig guten Beifang hatte ich dann am Nachmittag, als sich eine feiste, blitzeblanke 64er Meerforelle meinen 30 Gramm Snaps(Weiß-Grün-Braun) gesnapt hat. Ein richtig genialer Fisch als Krönung eines super Angeltages.#6


----------



## Living Dead (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2007*

sehr geil!


----------



## Meerforellenfan (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2007*

hammerstarke ausbeute dickes petri


----------



## itze (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2007*

Gratulation zu den schönen Fängen!!!


----------



## xfishbonex (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2007*

da sag ich auch mal schnell petri heil geile fische respekt :m


----------



## Bellyboater (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge November 2007*

Petri Heil Thomas!

Na das ist doch mal ein Angeltag nach Maß.


----------

